# Tdap Vaccine



## mfaz72 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a pt that has just had a baby.  My OB Dr. wants to give her the Tdap vaccine.  The pt is not getting it in the hospital.  She will get it in the office a week after delivery.  Is there a way to code it so it would not be included in the postpartum global fee?


----------



## amjordan (Mar 14, 2009)

You would simply bill the vaccine and the 90471 for the admin of the vaccine.  Those codes wouldn't fall under the postpartum so you should be fine.  Make sure you use the correct V code for the diagnosis.


----------

